# منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منتجاتنا الرااائعه .. والشهيرررره

لا تفوووتكككم .. بسععررر مغرررري للمفرق والجملله

وراح ابدأ بعرضها الآن .. مع بعض التفاصيل لها 

1) كريم إملا المخدر







وهو يستخدم لتخدير البشرة خاصةً فى الاماكن الحساسة لتسهيل عملية نزع الشعر من جذوره تماماً بدون الإحساس بأى ألم أو تعب ان شاء الله
ويستعمل ايضا قبل عمليات الليزر الخاصه البشرة

وهو كريم طبى صناعة سويدية

طريقة الاستعمال :
يوزع الكريم على المنطقة الحساسة او المنطقة المراد نزع الشعر منها اى يوزع الكريم على المنطقة ولا يتم دعكه اى لا تتشربه البشرة مجرد فرد الكريم فقط بحيث يكون ظاهر الكريم على البشرة ويترك من نصف ساعه الى ساعتين حسب طبيعه كل بشرة وعند الشعور بالتنميل وتخدير المنطقة يتم مسح الكريم وازالة الشعر بدون الاحساس باى الم باذن الله
مكونات العلبة :
العلبة تحتوى على 5 انبوبات من الكريم + بلاستر طبى لتغطية المنطقة بعد وضع الكريم

_______________________________________

2) كريم تريتوسبوت






لتفتيح المناطق الغامقة فى الجسم 
كريم مقشر يستخدم لتفتيح المناطق الغامقة

**الخواص**

كريم تريتوسبوت كريم موضعى يحتوى على اربعة مواد لها تاثير فعال فى تقليل زيادة تلون الجلد 

هيدروكينون : له تاثير قوى فى منع تكوين الميلانين فى الجلد, مفيدة فى حالات الكلف والنمش واسمرار الجلد كما ان وجود مادة اليوزوليكس كمادة واقية من اشعة الشمس تقلل من فرط اعادة تكوين الميلانين مرة اخرى . التريتينون مادة فعالة تساعد الغشاء الخلوى على تكوين طبقة قرنية اقل التصاقا وبالتالى يسهل تقشيرها

_____________________________________________

3) المقص الأيراني الأصلي






لأزالة شعر الوجه أو حتى الجسم
بكل سهوووووووووله

مقص الحف
( الفتله)
الذهبي الاصلي

يغنـيك عن الذهاب الى المشاغل وصالونات التجميل سهل الاستعمال
يقوم بنزع الشعر من جذوره مقص لحف بالفتلة يستخدم لازالة شعر الوجة بدوووون الم وبدوووون حبوب خلال 

دقااائق فقط تنعمي بوجه صااااااافي بدون احمرار او حبوب طريقة الاستخــــــــــــدام

1- مرري ثلج على وجهك
2-حفي وجهك بالمقص
3-حطي ماء ورد على وجهك

____________________________________________

4) حبوب cypro vita للنحافة الكمية محدودة (لطلبات الجمله فقققط )

________________

5) كريم تبيض الاماكن الحساسه تاتش مي التايلندي

________________

6) جل التنحيف الحار

________________

7) تحاميل البكاره 
تحاميل نسائيه تايلنديه 

________________

8) قطرة البكاره 
قطرة البكاره التايلنديه 

________________

9) تحميلات اعادة البكاره الكنديه

________________

10) صابون تبيض 
صابون تبييض تايلند

________________

11) صابون تبيض الاماكن الحساسه 

________________

12) بودرة العذراء 
اغراض المتزوجات فقط

________________

13) حبوب تنحيف وتخسيس سليم لاكس صناعه مصريه

________________

14) حبوب سيبوتريم 15

________________

15) السفيد اب
السفيد أب سر جمال وبياض بشرة الايرانيات

________________

16) كريم الزنجبيل للتخسيس وشد الجسم

________________

17) زيت النمل الأصلي بديل عمليات الليزر للتخلص من شعر الجسم كاملاً نهائيــًا

________________

18) مفارش مضيئه

________________

19) عطورات فرنسيه معبأه بالسعوديه

________________

20) العاب زوجيه : 
- لعبة الشكولاته 
-لعبة التفاحه 
-لعبة النرد المضىء

________________

21) قطرات الاثاره الالمانيه 

________________

22) زبدة الشيا ( نتعامل بالكيلو ) 

_ كريم زبدة الشيا 

_ صابونه زبدة الشيا 

_________________

23) كريم علاج الاكزيميا

__________________

24) كريما بلاتنا الحار بالزنجبيل للتخيسيس والتنحيف

__________________

25) صابون الزنجبيل السائل المغربي للتخيسيس والتنحيف

__________________

26) شامبو ذيل الحصان لفرد وتنعيم الشعر
_وزيت ذيل الحصان لفرد وتنعيم الشعر
__________________

27) شامبو جنين القمح لمنع تساقط الشعر
_زيت جنين القمح لمنع تساقط الشعر

___________________

28) كريم السعد لمنع نمو الشعر الزائد

___________________

29) كريم العروسه لتبيض وصنفرة الجسم

___________________

30) كريم تكبير الارداف التايلندي

___________________

31) كريم تكبير الصدر التايلندي

___________________

32) كريم نفخ الخدود 

___________________

33) كريم نفخ اليدين

___________________

34) سائل الحب 8*1 

___________________

35) كريم تبيض البشره

___________________

36) كريم توحيد لون الجسم

___________________

37) صابون السيفدب السائل المغربي للتبيض

___________________

38) صابون الكركم السائل المغربي للتبيض

طريقة الأستخدام
يشطف الجسم بالماء ثم يدلك الاماكن المتراكمه فيها الدهون تدليك على شكل دائري لمدة 5 دقائق وكذلك على سائر الجسم ، ويراعي استخدام الليفة ثم يشطف الجسم بالماء تكرر العملية يومياً

فوائده: 
يساعد في حرق الشحوم المتراكمة تحت الجلد
يعمل على شد ترهلات الجسم
أخفاء أثار التجاعيد والخطوط البيضاء من الجسم
يخفف من آلام المفاصل
يصفي ويفتح لون الجلد
يساعد في تنشيط الدورة الدموية
___________________

39) صابون المر السائل المغربي للتبيض

صابون مغربي سائـــــــــــــــل للتفتيح 
الفوائــــــــــــــــد 
يعمل على ازاله التجاعيد 
يجعل البشرة بيضاء وملسا
يزيل الحب الشباب مع الاستمراريه 
ويعمل على شد البشرة 
مطهر جيد للجسم 
ويعمل على توحيد لون البشرة تدرجيا 
طريقــــــــــــــــــه الاستخدام 
يشطف الجسم بالماء ويدلك الجسم بالصابون المغربي السائل ويترك على الجسم 
لمدة 10 دقائـــــــــــــــق ويراعي استخدام الليفه المغربيه ثم الشطف 
___________________

40) معطر للمفارش بروائح فواكه

واتمنى تعجبكم المنتجاااات 

لانهاا فعلالا روووووعه ..

والاسعااار مررررة خياااااااااال​


----------



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*



مشكوووورة اختي على المرورر

نوورتي والله ..

:wink:​


----------



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (26 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (29 يناير 2012)

*رد: منتجاتنا الرااااائعه لتصبحي اجمل .. وارشق .. وانعم .. ( مفرق وجمله )*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------

